# SHE HAD HER PUPPIES A-OK



## bobbyj (Apr 17, 2011)

my bully ariel had 6 puppies 2 are brown 1 is dark silver 1 is light silver with a red tint 1 is black and the last is white with a silver eye.:woof::woof::hug:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

HOw did the hip scores come out for the parents of the puppies?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can I see pics of the silver pups?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lets see some pics


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't even know what to say to this thread....smh


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen..


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> HOw did the hip scores come out for the parents of the puppies?


Do you know the guy or are you stirring the pot?  LOL!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I want to know if the dog's were health screened before breeding them


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I am about to knock the pot over .. Silver eyes? Silver coats? What kind of operation are you running over there? I really could care less about your pups color I am more interested in the reason behind your breeding? Care to elaborate?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Well I am about to knock the pot over .. Silver eyes? Silver coats? What kind of operation are you running over there? I really could care less about your pups color I am more interested in the reason behind your breeding? Care to elaborate?


BAM! There is is! LOL! Love your posts, Sadie! :clap:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Well I am about to knock the pot over .. Silver eyes? Silver coats? What kind of operation are you running over there? I really could care less about your pups color I am more interested in the reason behind your breeding? Care to elaborate?


:hammer: the way it sounds, i dont believe there is an operation. I smell..

BYB!


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sure there's an operation... 
Dog is bred, dog has puppies, man makes money. 
Thats the operation

:stick:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

His dogs bred on there own is what he stated in another thread when he first joined a month or so ago. Perfect example of someone who should fix there pets if they can't be responsible enough to keep intact males and females apart! If I could cut and paste on my phone I would show you the thread but I can't.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lol I am in one of my moods today ... I am off my chain this morning watch out hahaha. 


[email protected] Brutus 

Lord I dread coming into these threads I don't know how someone could make a living off their pets. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: S/N is needed for careless owners


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

The thread is called. " I don't understand but want to." The male is gotti line with papers and they have no idea about the mother. They we're waiting on her paper work or so they said.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

hehehe... notice how he hasnt responded yet.... WUPS preaching to the wrong crowd LMAO


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

having them born is one thing , providing proper care so you dont lose any in the next few weeks is another. its too bad you come on just to post this and not take anyones advice to heart. We preached and said why it wasnt a good idea to breed but also said since its done there are things that need to be addressed to make sure everything goes smoothly and the pups turn out ok. I hope ou do ask any questions you may have or concerns , everyones goal should be to help the dogs and whats done is done. I was serious when I asked for pics I would love to see them { wasnt being sarcastic}. Few things to think of when you have pups, if you want dew claws to be removed best to do it before day 3-4. Has mom gone in for a checkup to make sure nothing was left inside and all pups have made it out? best of luck with the pups hope you find great suitable homes for them all.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> :goodpost: S/N is needed for careless owners


I'm a little more old-school than that. My solution involves a 5-gallon bucket.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

LOL angelbaby so right, the first 3weeks are a peice of p**s then the buggers learn how to walk properly


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol ya it is , I dont think anyone got any sleep here , was doing 24hours shifts between us making sure they didnt get sat on, rolled on , away from mom and cold , eating all good and everyone was gaining properly ..was a headache. I like the time between when there eyes open and before they start yapping lol every other stage of there growth is a headache lol. { im obviously puppy'd out for a bit LMAO}


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's the original thread for those who need a refresher (I did).http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/35865-i-dont-understand-but-want.html

This was the confusing thread where people were responding to both bobbyj and lopezsoulmates.

Edit: thanks to Blue_Nose_Bella for reminding me what thread this related to.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I honestly love everything to do with the puppy raising and enjoy every stage. However, it is quite exhausting to do it right and it makes me sad when some just do it without any thought at all for their dogs or the pups being brought into the world.

I hope the pups get great homes! There aren't a lot of great homes out there...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I honestly love everything to do with the puppy raising and enjoy every stage. However, it is quite exhausting to do it right and it makes me sad when some just do it without any thought at all for their dogs or the pups being brought into the world.
> 
> I hope the pups get great homes! There aren't a lot of great homes out there...


There are plenty of good homes. It's just that there's too many dogs!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Here's the original thread for those who need a refresher (I did).http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/35865-i-dont-understand-but-want.html
> 
> This was the confusing thread where people were responding to both bobbyj and lopezsoulmates.
> 
> Edit: thanks to Blue_Nose_Bella for reminding me what thread this related to.


Your welcome Aus.....I agree with the lack of homes especially for this breed. Another senseless and irresponsible breeding. More will die in shelters because someone let there dogs breed "by themselves" :hammer:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> The thread is called. " I don't understand but want to." The male is gotti line with papers and they have no idea about the mother. They we're waiting on her paper work or so they said.


Oh, geez this is that person? No wonder they left me a message on my profile page telling me that their dog had pups. I read it and I was like ummmmmmm ok.... Now I remember.... Ah, just what the American Bully needs.... Another breeding without purpose.... Yay!







Please do the breed a favor and spay/neuter all pups before they leave your custody. Even if you do keep them SPAY AND NEUTER! This breed has enough unethical breeders over populating the shelters and producing dogs with serious faults that affect its quality of life. Wow Silver pups huh? That's extra right there.... Silver pups must be worth $500,000.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> Pics or it didn't happen..


Love it!:goodpost:


----------



## bobbyj (Apr 17, 2011)

*to all that think*

TO ALL THAT THINK THEY ARE THE PITBULL GODS AND GODDESS OF BREEDING I REALLY COULD GIVE A poop WHAT YOU THINK THEY ARE WELL TOOK CARE OF AND PAPERED WITH THEIR PEDIGREES ON THERE WAY ALSO JUST BECAUSE YOU ALL HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH PITS FOR AWHILE AND HELPED ME THANK YOU AND FOR ALL THAT DIDNT AND HAD BAD THINGS TO SAY WHY DON'T YOU GO GET FIXED AND STOP BREEDING.bESIDES JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A PAPER THAT ANYONE CAN OBTAIN FOR A KENNEL THAT GIVES YOU ARIGHT TO OVERPOPULATE THE BREED. HOW WELL DO YOU SCREEN WHERE YOUR DOGS GO .MAYBE THEY'RE THE ONES YOU HEAR AROUN BEING FOUGHT.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bobbyj said:


> GIVES YOU ARIGHT TO OVERPOPULATE THE BREED. :


So you agree the breed is over populated? then why did you breed? I really wanted to see the silver pups I think if you want to breed you should know the facts and obviously by stating that you have silver pups you dont even know the colors, Your goal to create a new BYB color term? got any purples in there?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

bobbyj said:


> TO ALL THAT THINK THEY ARE THE PITBULL GODS AND GODDESS OF BREEDING I REALLY COULD GIVE A $#*@ WHAT YOU THINK THEY ARE WELL TOOK CARE OF AND PAPERED WITH THEIR PEDIGREES ON THERE WAY ALSO JUST BECAUSE YOU ALL HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH PITS FOR AWHILE AND HELPED ME THANK YOU AND FOR ALL THAT DIDNT AND HAD BAD THINGS TO SAY WHY DON'T YOU GO GET FIXED AND STOP BREEDING.bESIDES JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A PAPER THAT ANYONE CAN OBTAIN FOR A KENNEL THAT GIVES YOU ARIGHT TO OVERPOPULATE THE BREED. HOW WELL DO YOU SCREEN WHERE YOUR DOGS GO .MAYBE THEY'RE THE ONES YOU HEAR AROUN BEING FOUGHT.


You are irresponsible and ignorant to this breed. You are doing no favors to the breed by throwing together two dogs that BRED ON THERE OWN! Go pay a visit to a local shelter and see how many get put to sleep. You need a reality check! Big deal your dogs have papers....doesn't make them breed worthy. It's all about EDUCATION on RESPONSIBLE dog ownership. Breeding just because you can is IRRESPONSIBLE.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

bobbyj said:


> TO ALL THAT THINK THEY ARE THE PITBULL GODS AND GODDESS OF BREEDING I REALLY COULD GIVE A $#*@ WHAT YOU THINK THEY ARE WELL TOOK CARE OF AND PAPERED WITH THEIR PEDIGREES ON THERE WAY ALSO JUST BECAUSE YOU ALL HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH PITS FOR AWHILE AND HELPED ME THANK YOU AND FOR ALL THAT DIDNT AND HAD BAD THINGS TO SAY WHY DON'T YOU GO GET FIXED AND STOP BREEDING.bESIDES JUST BECAUSE YOU HAVE A PAPER THAT ANYONE CAN OBTAIN FOR A KENNEL THAT GIVES YOU ARIGHT TO OVERPOPULATE THE BREED. HOW WELL DO YOU SCREEN WHERE YOUR DOGS GO .MAYBE THEY'RE THE ONES YOU HEAR AROUN BEING FOUGHT.


Hey bobbyj, relax, take your all caps off and breathe. In ... out. Feel better? It might surprise you to know that there are many many people on here, myself included, who have more than one dog and have had NO litters. Amazing isn't it? They can't "breed on their own" if you don't keep them together. Yes, accidents can happen but coming on here and bragging about your silver pups isn't going to help your cause here, mate.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm a bit confused. You give us trouble for breeding -- which many of us do not -- but think its acceptable for you to do the same? Your dogs are papered. Big deal. Many dogs are papered. Many papers are false, and many people hang worthless papers on a dog just so they can sell their puppies as "pedigreed." Being able to take care of your dogs makes you a good dog owner, but it doesn't necessarily make you a worthy dog breeder.

Stick around. Still your fingers. Open your eyes. You might learn a thing or two. After all, if everybody is saying the same thing, chances are that they are not the ones that are wrong.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

whew.... is anyone else starting to sweat? its so steamy in here.... :hammer:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

streetdreams5520 said:


> i dont understand some people on here attacking the op or giving him neg remarks dont change how people feel about hat hes done...it only makes someone more upset....
> if some of u guy really feel what was done was wrong why not send him a mess. Congratulate him(whats done is done if he wanted it or not)....and politely help understand why he should take thing more seriously.
> 
> it seems like people on here attack more because of bully? but does it matter?
> ...


There was another thread he started that this stems from.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

streetdreams5520 said:


> i dont understand some people on here attacking the op or giving him neg remarks dont change how people feel about hat hes done...it only makes someone more upset....
> if some of u guy really feel what was done was wrong why not send him a mess. Congratulate him(whats done is done if he wanted it or not)....and politely help understand why he should take thing more seriously.
> 
> it seems like people on here attack more because of bully? but does it matter?
> ...


Congratulate what? he came on stating hahahahah she had pups without problems after we pretty much tried to help him on another thread yet he didnt listen , he is lucky there wasnt any problems but he is no where near out of the woods with the pups 1st few weeks are critical with them its too bad he is so full of himself to actually come and get the info he could very well be needing right now. No one was harsh when he 1st posted there was some tough love handed out but obviously not tough enough since he came back with this attitude.
And as far as the 'bully' comment most of the people responding to him OWN bullys so we are not bias against them at all this isnt a bully vs APBT thread so please dont turn it into one. there is a link to his 1st thread you obviously have missed , maybe take a look at it and you will see where we are all comming from. { I was even nice to this guy and offered advice In PM after that 1st thread} His attitude now isnt helping and wont get any understanding like that, for the dogs sake here I hope everything works out and they all pull through healthy and strong. Hopefully he willlearn some lessons through all of this, we have all made some mistakes in our life its how we learn from them that counts.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

woohoo silver pups maybe you can breed silver and red and get gold pups im sure youd make a buck then mate :hammer:


----------



## bobbyj (Apr 17, 2011)

hello my fellow americans and non-americans guess what this is two weeks and they are healthy as ever we just wormed them and took them to the vet for a check up and as what i thought they are very healthy and strong. oh and let me clarify some things when i said accident yes we did try to breed them but she didnt want it to happen so we put the male outside and her inside but when she was let outside one day for the bathroom it happend. so when i came on here to get some help everything was good but then after i told you she had them u guys wanted to try and berate me for it so i replied back in anger. anyways i have her pedigree from ukc and all but one dog is a "PR". some of the names are Dopeboymagic,zents china,black dimond,short stack,blue edge of monster,ristevskis brenda,smiths sir grimz,metz babylon pearl,ripped tight of olde code. that is all the names on the performance pedigree. and what does the fawn mean in color. and once again i was heated and said some bad things for this i apologize.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

bobbyj said:


> hello my fellow americans and non-americans guess what this is two weeks and they are healthy as ever we just wormed them and took them to the vet for a check up and as what i thought they are very healthy and strong. oh and let me clarify some things when i said accident yes we did try to breed them but she didnt want it to happen so we put the male outside and her inside but when she was let outside one day for the bathroom it happend. so when i came on here to get some help everything was good but then after i told you she had them u guys wanted to try and berate me for it so i replied back in anger. anyways i have her pedigree from ukc and all but one dog is a "PR". some of the names are Dopeboymagic,zents china,black dimond,short stack,blue edge of monster,ristevskis brenda,smiths sir grimz,metz babylon pearl,ripped tight of olde code. that is all the names on the performance pedigree. and what does the fawn mean in color. and once again i was heated and said some bad things for this i apologize.


Can you show us some pics? We come off hard dude because there are so many BYB's already out there and so many pits dying in shelters that it's hard to be civil to ignorance.....you get me? You said you "tried" to breed them but she wasn't having it...okay, why breed them then? Spay your bitch and enjoy her as a pet not a money maker. Not saying that you are breeding for profit but breeding just because you can isn't a good reason either. Anyways, I'm not going to lecture anymore so I hope we can see some pics and move on  I really do hope this will be momma dogs last litter. Fawn is like a light brownish color by the way


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

glad they are doing well so far , keep them inside and away from other peoples pets until all there shots are done. been talking with a breeder in the states and apparently there is a really bad strain of parvo going around the vet said it isnt responding to any antibiotics and they have been seeing vaccinated adults dieing which they dont usually see. the breeder has lost 4 pups already and fighting for the rest they are 28 days old so keep your pups isolated until all those shots are done for best protection. hope you post some pics soon.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Fawn is a tan sort of color. Blue fawn is tan with blue pigment (instead of black). You should know, too, that "PR" only means that your dogs' ancestors were registered with the UKC. It is not an indicator of quality.

There is much to be learned on the way to breeding. We support responsible breeders. But far too many want to rush into it and then feel around after they've already done the deed. THAT is what we disagree with. IMO, it should take someone a good 5-10 years "in" these dogs before they feel like they are ready to breed. Yes, that means you've taken your first several dogs, shown them, worked them, gotten your mistakes out of the way, learned from people who know more, and then you spay/neuter those dogs and love them as pets. Later on, when YOU are ready, then you get nice dogs with which to start your program.

That is my opinion. I am 23 years living with "pit-types" and 7+ years showing, working, studying pedigrees, asking lots of questions, etc., ie, being "into" the dogs. I still have a few years to go before I'm ready to breed. Maybe this is Idiocracy at its finest, that people who are new to the breed start breeding right away, but I refuse to go off half-cocked in this area. I want my first litter to be special and complete, not a bunch of "almost-" this and half-arsed that.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Fawn is a tan sort of color. Blue fawn is tan with blue pigment (instead of black). You should know, too, that "PR" only means that your dogs' ancestors were registered with the UKC. It is not an indicator of quality.
> 
> There is much to be learned on the way to breeding. We support responsible breeders. But far too many want to rush into it and then feel around after they've already done the deed. THAT is what we disagree with. IMO, it should take someone a good 5-10 years "in" these dogs before they feel like they are ready to breed. Yes, that means you've taken your first several dogs, shown them, worked them, gotten your mistakes out of the way, learned from people who know more, and then you spay/neuter those dogs and love them as pets. Later on, when YOU are ready, then you get nice dogs with which to start your program.
> 
> That is my opinion. I am 23 years living with "pit-types" and 7+ years showing, working, studying pedigrees, asking lots of questions, etc., ie, being "into" the dogs. I still have a few years to go before I'm ready to breed. Maybe this is Idiocracy at its finest, that people who are new to the breed start breeding right away, but I refuse to go off half-cocked in this area. I want my first litter to be special and complete, not a bunch of "almost-" this and half-arsed that.


:goodpost::clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on becoming an official BYB. You must be proud to fit in amongst the rest of the breeder population out there. There is nothing special about your breeding it's very sad actually. If you want to impress me tell me that you have learned from your mistake and intend on spaying the bitch now that the pup's are here and before they are sent to their new homes you will place them on spay/neuter contracts. That is what I would like to hear you say unfortunately I can't respect a breeding that was created out of sheer selfishness/ignorance. However I do realize people are uninformed and make mistakes. If you are willing to accept and learn from your mistakes I can totally respect that.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Fawn is a tan sort of color. Blue fawn is tan with blue pigment (instead of black). You should know, too, that "PR" only means that your dogs' ancestors were registered with the UKC. It is not an indicator of quality.
> 
> There is much to be learned on the way to breeding. We support responsible breeders. But far too many want to rush into it and then feel around after they've already done the deed. THAT is what we disagree with. IMO, it should take someone a good 5-10 years "in" these dogs before they feel like they are ready to breed. Yes, that means you've taken your first several dogs, shown them, worked them, gotten your mistakes out of the way, learned from people who know more, and then you spay/neuter those dogs and love them as pets. Later on, when YOU are ready, then you get nice dogs with which to start your program.
> 
> That is my opinion. I am 23 years living with "pit-types" and 7+ years showing, working, studying pedigrees, asking lots of questions, etc., ie, being "into" the dogs. I still have a few years to go before I'm ready to breed. Maybe this is Idiocracy at its finest, that people who are new to the breed start breeding right away, but I refuse to go off half-cocked in this area. I want my first litter to be special and complete, not a bunch of "almost-" this and half-arsed that.


Lindsay I like what your saying about your first time breeding dog's .. I think we all in the back of our heads think about it at one point or another. But I think your first breeding should be very special and it's something you should be very proud of. Doing it the way you have it planned out is the right way to go not only for yourself but for the dogs. I can't be happy with anything half arsed. It's got to be all or nothing at all. Nothing is ok with sub par. I guess in my personal life I have always strived for perfection so in anything I do it has to be the best. I just wanted to respond and say I like your way of thinking on this subject!:clap:


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Congrats on becoming an official BYB. You must be proud to fit in amongst the rest of the breeder population out there. There is nothing special about your breeding it's very sad actually. If you want to impress me tell me that you have learned from your mistake and intend on spaying the bitch now that the pup's are here and before they are sent to their new homes you will place them on spay/neuter contracts. That is what I would like to hear you say unfortunately I can't respect a breeding that was created out of sheer selfishness/ignorance. However I do realize people are uninformed and make mistakes. If you are willing to accept and learn from your mistakes I can totally respect that.


Wow, what a strong statement.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Congrats on becoming an official BYB. You must be proud to fit in amongst the rest of the breeder population out there. There is nothing special about your breeding it's very sad actually. If you want to impress me tell me that you have learned from your mistake and intend on spaying the bitch now that the pup's are here and before they are sent to their new homes you will place them on spay/neuter contracts. That is what I would like to hear you say unfortunately I can't respect a breeding that was created out of sheer selfishness/ignorance. However I do realize people are uninformed and make mistakes. If you are willing to accept and learn from your mistakes I can totally respect that.


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

This is a simple case of 2 turds being bred by a turd owner, whose offspring are going to in turn produce more turds that will be sold to more turd owners, who in turn will produce more turds to be sold to more turd owners, who will produce more turds, who will be sold to more turd owners, who will produce more turds, who will be sold to more turd owners, who will.........get the picture? 

It's a never ending cycle of turdness.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

well what do with do with a turd that wont :flush: ??? 

:goodpost:'s Ya'll had me crackin up :rofl: I don't like these threads usually ignore them; many laughs glad I didnt. 
I do remember my first litter well  Im sad to say I think we all start out as BYB as a sort IMO .. I was soO green..... 
crates and kennel breeding for titles still a BYB.. If you do nothing but handle your dogs and you have a professional set up and you have a little dog (tack) trailer and your logo advertised and live off your dogs your still a BYB.. so on and so on... 

To me BYB is all about ethics.. integrity..... ya got it; or ya don't.


----------

